# Best listening modes for someone with a 5.1 setup?



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a 5.1 setup and wondering what some of the best processing modes may be for watching movies that have DD, DD+ or TrueHD. I know the best thing is to just listen and see what sounds best. However I'm a bit confused as to which modes would even make sense.

For example, would a Dolby Pro Logic IIx mode even make sense considering I only have 5.1? My understanding is that format has something to do with 6.1 and 7.1? Or could this mode be helpful by creating a phantom surround back channel?

Usually I set the receiver to "straight" mode (not PURE mode) because it has a tendency to mess with the bass EQ (boosts in areas I don't want boosts).

With certain sound formats my Yamaha receiver actually shows a surround back speaker in its front panel like I have a 6.1 setup FWIW.

Thanks!


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I think you are confusing two things here. Dolby Digital, TrueHD, DTS, etc... are all formats that audio are encoded on a disc. 

Dolby ProLogic IIx is a DSP, Yamaha has quite a few of these. If you have a 5.1 set up and are watching a movie encoded in 5.1 I would just leave everything be unless you find a DSP that you like more. Now if you are watching a movie that is encoded in stereo you might want to turn on PLIIx as that will matrix vocals and such, as needed, to your center channel. Also, if you upgrade to a 7 channel system and turn PLIIx on it will matrix information out to your rear surrounds which is also nice. 

Play with them and see what you like!


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

lovingdvd said:


> I have a 5.1 setup and wondering what some of the best processing modes may be for watching movies that have DD, DD+ or TrueHD. I know the best thing is to just listen and see what sounds best. However I'm a bit confused as to which modes would even make sense.
> 
> For example, would a Dolby Pro Logic IIx mode even make sense considering I only have 5.1? My understanding is that format has something to do with 6.1 and 7.1? Or could this mode be helpful by creating a phantom surround back channel?
> 
> ...



Did you set up the receiver as 5.1 speakers, so you had selected "none" for the surround backs? If yes the receiver shouldn't even offer PLIIX or other processing designed for 7.1 speaker configuration, unless there is version for 5.1 setting as well.

But to answer you main question, I wouldn't select anything over the original decoding when used with 5.1 set up. For 2 ch music I would encourage to experiment, I personally fond of the PLII music mode.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Magyar said:


> Did you set up the receiver as 5.1 speakers, so you had selected "none" for the surround backs? If yes the receiver shouldn't even offer PLIIX or other processing designed for 7.1 speaker configuration, unless there is version for 5.1 setting as well.
> 
> But to answer you main question, I wouldn't select anything over the original decoding when used with 5.1 set up. For 2 ch music I would encourage to experiment, I personally fond of the PLII music mode.


Thanks - this is making more sense now.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've gone through all the listening modes for my older Yamaha RX-V2200 and like ProLogic for movies and two channel stereo for music. I've tried using 6.1 stereo for music, but my center is a big weakness in my system right now.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Your best option is to experiment :yes::yes:

In my case I have a 7.1 set up ... I'm using the NEO6 Cinema (I don't use this system for music).
This mode can output the sound to 7.1 from any stero, 5.1 or 6.1 signal ... same as ProLOgic, but I like this instead :yes::yes:

I've seen post from people listening to music ... some like stereo not 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 ... but you can try and choose what you like most :T:T


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, sorry it's been awhile since I listened to music in 6 Channel mode, which is actually called NEO6. 

I have Axiom m80's upfront and Bose 701 in the rear, so when I do listen to NEO6, I place my center to "NON", as it is the weak point of my system especially during music play.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 7.1 Yamaha which I can only use at 5.1 in my present size room..
For movie watching I use the "General" setting in Home Theatre Mode..
The "Straight" setting will bypass all the delay settings,(which you need for surround sound) and is generally only used for music..


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Prof. said:


> The "Straight" setting will bypass all the delay settings,(which you need for surround sound) and is generally only used for music..


By "delay settings" are you referring to the audio ms delay (for lip sync correction)? If so then I can say for certain that it does indeed still do audio delay in straight mode (maybe you are thinking of Pure mode or just referring to something else?).


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

lovingdvd said:


> By "delay settings" are you referring to the audio ms delay (for lip sync correction)?


No..In the Home Theatre mode you have several DSP settings, including "General" "Adventure""Sci-Fi"etc..which all have individual delays incorporated in the processor..
These delays are for varying times for the sound reaching the rear speakers from the front speakers, and other delays including spatial distance from front wall to front speakers..front wall to rear speakers..
Also all these DSP settings can have additional enhancement, depending upon your own liking..
In "Straight" mode all these enhancements are removed..


----------

